# My mated pair Of Discus resumed their spawning action



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

About a month ago I removed the breeding tank for this Snakeskin eruption pair while they were actively spawning, as their tank was in the way of my new 210G. Since then I put this pair back into my main discus tank, and I have been noticing they were not happy at all. So early this week, I decided to fullfil and continue their romance by setting up their 35 gal hexagon breeding tank again. Yesterday, the female laid eggs on the pot.























































Thanks for viewing !!!!!


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

well done, Peter...i have my pairs spawning every week to ten days, good luck!


----------

